# PHP4 extension module erstellen



## profy (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin, moin

Seit SuSE 9.1 mit PHP 4.3.4 werden Module nicht mehr direkt in das Apache php Modul hineinkompiliert, sondern als externe Module. Eine gute Sache, wie ich meine. 
Nun möchte ich dies auch unter SUSE 9.0 und dem PHP 4.3.3 nutzen. Ich würde auch nicht vor einer Neukompilierung des Moduls zurückschrecken.
Ich finde leider keine Informationen darüber, wie man diese externen Module kompilieren und installieren kann. Kann jemand von Euch was dazu sagen?
Ziel soll es sein ein, ein Sybase php Modul als Extension zu kompilieren, zu installieren und in der php.ini zu aktivieren. Dass es sich um Sybase handelt, ist erst mal nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache, ich bekomme erste Tipps oder Links zum Thema Externe Module bei PHP.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine .spec Datei für ein externes php Modul gemacht?

```
php-config --extension-dir
```
gibt schon unter SuSE 9.0 was aus:

```
/usr/share/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429
```
Also sollte Extensions auch unter SuSE 9.0 möglich sein oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Sven


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Na wo wird's wohl die Information geben?

Natürlich bei http://www.php.net ! Dort kannst Du den Quellcode downloaden und da ist eine Anleitung zum kompilieren dabei. Falls du noch mehr wissen musst, rufst du einfach 
./configure --help im Quellcodeverzeichnis auf.


----------



## profy (21. Oktober 2004)

Meist ist diese Standdardantwort ja richtig.
In meinem Fall ist es eher SuSE Spezifisch.
habe also bisher immer sowas wie rpmbuild -bb SPEC_FILE aufgerufen


----------

